# Celta Vigo - Sevilla (Copa del Rey) 11.02.2016



## Rainbow-Bet (Feb 11, 2016)

*Read full preview at: http://www.rainbow-bet.com

*

2.leg in the semifinal in Copa del Rey, Celta Vigo vil try to get a revenge after the big 4-0 defeat in the 1.leg. Barcelona are waiting in the Copa del Rey final and will meet the winner of these two sides.



The home team are surely disappointed after the big 4-0 defeat at Ramon Sanchez Pizjuan. That match was more even than the 4-0 result tells us, three of Sevilla's goals was made after counter attacks, where Sevilla showed their top class in counter and possession play. The quick striker Kevin Gameiro scored in the 60. and the 62. minute, before Michael Krohn-Dehli made the final result with his goal.



Celta manager Eduardo Berizzo will try to make an attempt to punish the opponents today, but it's an almost impossible task. Celta played Sevilla in the league last weekend, that match ended in a 1-1 draw. Both Guidetti and great Orellana are expected back in tonight's lineup. Celta plays with a lot of energy and tempo in their game, and have to give it all in this match. It will be an open match tonight and we'll probably see a lot of goals.



Nolito (striker) is still injured for the hosts, also defender Andreu Fontas are out.



*Expected lineup Celta Vigo:*



Blanco

Jonny – Cabral – Gomez – Mallo

Hernandez – Radoja – Wass

Aspas – Guidetti – Orellana





Sevilla and their manager Unai Emery have a comfortable lead, and will probably rotate a bit in their starting lineup. Emery does this a lot, but the big question is if it's Gamiro or Llorente who starts up top for the visitors. Gameiro was fantastic in the first leg, and are a counter treat on his own. Sevilla's got a bit of injury problems in their defense, but still got a big squad to pick players from.



Emery's side is a typical home team, and the league stats shows that in a quite funny way:

Home: 10 wins, 0 draws, 2 defeats

Away: 0 wins, 7 draws, 4 defeats



The away side can lose with 3 goals or less and still go through to the final where they meet the mighty FC Barcelona. But the starting lineup for Sevilla is still a big uncertainty. Celta will give it all tonight.



*Injury list Sevilla:*



Marco Andreolli (defender)

Nicolas Pareja (defender)

Federico Fazio (defender) suspended

Grzegorz Krychowiak (midfield)



*Expected lineup Sevilla:*



Rico

Coke – Rami – Kolodziejczak – Tremoulinas

N'Zonzi – Cristoforo

Vitolo – Banega – Krohn-Dehli

Gameiro



We believe Celta Vigo will make an honest attempt to make the final today. But it could be dangerous to chase goals high up the field against Sevilla. We bet on a Celta Vigo win combined with over 3,5 goals, in a match that might be amazing to watch.






1 & over 3,5 goals

*6.75 at bwin, *bet now-----> https://sports.bwin.com/en/sports?w...dCategoryIds=&preferredTemplateIds=&sportId=4


----------

